# Pre Admission Testing



## anlagrange (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello-

Pre admission testing (PAT) is being performed at our hospital by a Physician Assistant ( with an employed MD supervisor) and we are not billing for this service. The visit usually takes an hour and is consistant of a history and evaluation. Is anyone billing for PAT's? Are you being reimbursed? What series of CPT codes are you using? Are there any special billing guidelines I should be aware of?

I greatly appreciate your guidance. 

My best, 
A.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 14, 2011)

*Professional Fee or Facility charge?*

Two questions:

1)  Are you talking facility charge or professional charge?

2)  IF, professional ... is the PA employed by the surgeon who is performing surgery?
If the answer to *question 2 is YES *... then, NO, you cannot charge, as this is considered global to the procedure (I'm assuming this is a scheduled procedure, so decision for surgery was made prior to the PAT).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## anlagrange (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Tessa  ...Thank you for the reply. 

I am talking about the professional component.

The PA is not employed by physician, however,they are both (physician performing surgery and PA) are employed by the hospital. In all cases the reason for performing the PAT is due an impending surgery. Does this preclude our ability to bill for the PAT performed by the physician assistant?

What your thoughts with this additional information?

Thanks!!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 15, 2011)

*Both in the same practice*

When I asked if the PA was employed by the physician, I really meant are they both employed in the same practice.  The answer seems to be YES.

I do not know what you mean by PAT ... but the preoperative evaluation is included in the surgery reimbursement EXCEPT when it is the decision for surgery.  

Hospitals frequently require some sort of pre-operative evaluation/report. Doesn't mean the physician can bill for and be paid for it. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

